# I cant figure out who the Rockets best center is



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

sigh


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

It's sad isnt it?

Deke has been playing great lately, thank god we have 2 great centers


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

:whoknows:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Try start Deke all season,i don't think he could get better stats then Yao.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Play them both. Samson and Akeem style.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#1BucksFan</b>!
> Play them both. Samson and Akeem style.


:yes: Just work on their footwork and perimeter defense and we'll have one formiable front court!


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Mutombo is probably older than Akeem and Sampson.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Best defensive and rebounding center is Mutombo, Yao is the better center on offense.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

Of course Mutombo is the best center in the rockets. What kind of question is that?????Thats like asking whos better, Michael Jordan or Manute Bol. Yao sucks. He struggles to get at least 10 rebounds when hes 7'6. He also cant block shots. Hell, he doesnt even attempt to block shots, he just puts his stupid arms and doesnt jump. This is why he gets into ALOT of foul troubles. His defense in nothing to talk about. He leaves his man WIDE open for a shot. He does that every time. I hate it when people say one day he'll be the most dominant center in the NbA. How can he be dominant if he cant get double digit rebounds??? Hes so0o0o Inconsistant, its not even funny. LOL. OMG it is so0o0o easy to shut him down on Defense,you dont even have to double team him. My 8 year old nephew can shut him down defensively. All you gotta do it front him on the post and, THERE, Its so easy. He cant do anything about it. Hes gotta be one of the worst, if not the worst, #1 draft picks in the history of the NBA. I hate to be a rockets fan right now


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

I think the Rockets would seriously do better starting Mutumbo, though I don't know how many minutes he can play.

But it is worth it to develop Yao. I think they should get about even minutes with Yao starting.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nah, Just put Yao on Injured reserve. Im tired of seeing him on the court doing absolutly nothing. Besides, we play better when he plays like crap.


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)




----------

